# Is On-Star compatible with aftermarket A/V and Nav Units



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

you have to buy the wiring harness to make your onstar compatible. everything else. you will need seperate modules for each. The climate control display you will loose entirley


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I know that OnStar is now available after market for any car.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gdubs said:


> you have to buy the wiring harness to make your onstar compatible. everything else. you will need seperate modules for each. The climate control display you will loose entirley


Not true. If you get GMOS-044, you retain Onstar, warning chimes, mute, parking brake, Vss and reverse output.

You also can see climate control settings on the upper display. I don't have Auto-climate control, but when I change fan speed or fan setting, it will show on the upper display.

You lose XM radio, as there is no input/output from the GMOS-044.

Take a look at my garage for my install.

Also, see this:

http://www.metraonline.com/files/products/INSTGMOS-044_web.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Not true. If you get GMOS-044, you retain Onstar, warning chimes, mute, parking brake, Vss and reverse output.
> 
> You also can see climate control settings on the upper display. I don't have Auto-climate control, but when I change fan speed or fan setting, it will show on the upper display.
> 
> ...


isnt the gmos was the wiring harness i was referring to


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

The GMOS-044 is a module/harness. I just wanted to go into more detail of your response so that he would know what he does and doesn't get with it.

:th_coolio:


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I am more interested in a unit that replaces the current screen and leaves the controls below. Are there any units where I can still use the same lower controls/buttons such as presets, volume, tone, etc.. or do they become useless? Also, is there an adapter where I can still use my XM? Can On-Star still route information through the new screen?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You'll find a ton of threads on those kinds of aftermarket radios. You should be able to find it within 2-3 pages...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of my Road Rover unit and I still have sat radio and the climate info does show on top when accessed.


----------

